# What's this worth?



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I was driving through town today and saw an older service truck with a For Sale sign in the window that had a Ridgid 4" chain vise bolted to the back bumper. A quick couple minutes with some wrenches and it was mine. What do you think it's worth? Jaws are in good shape but the chain needs some penetrating oil to free it up.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Did I mention the truck was owned by my brother-in-law and he said to make him an offer on the vise? What would you have offered?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I totally thought you were saying you saw a truck for sale and stole the vice! :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

U666A said:


> I totally thought you were saying you saw a truck for sale and stole the vice! :laughing:


I'm truly not a criminal but this was ripe for a leg-pulling cause it was so true.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> I'm truly not a criminal but this was ripe for a leg-pulling cause it was so true.:laughing:


When I first read this on the list of post then saw the pic. I thought. Dam I'd hate to have my leg put in that and dragged by the truck 

Idk rat. What's a new one. If give $25 min.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Fergusons said $190. I found one on eBay for $189 but they wanted $21 shipping.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What matters is do you like your brother in law ?? Lol


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

He's like a brother to me but he could sell a ketchup popsicle to a woman in white gloves on a 100 degree day. I wanna be fair to him but also watch my back.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

$75. I think is fair. It old rusty and needs oil. Just don't let him see it after you clean it up paint it with high temp Chevy orange enamel cuz he mite want it back !!! Lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bought one of the yoke style at a garage sale for $20, just sold it on Craigslist for $45.

Offer $50 and his favorite beer.


----------

